# Is this loop done? should I get a new one?



## Finq09 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've only got my Hoyt Vector for little over three weeks now and the loop is already showing some massive sing of wear.
This is my first compound bow and also my first bow I ever shot with a loop, so I've no idea how quickly these things wear down.
I am only pulling slightly over 60#. I don't think I draw the bow in a weird way so that it's really stressful on the loop, but I'll also add a video where you see me shooting. Unfortunately the quality is really bad.

With a few exemptions, I've shot the bow every day for around 30-45min each day since the 15th October.

The next bow shop is over an hour away and you usually have to wait 2hrs+ and I don't feel like going there for just a loop alone.
It looks to me like only the colored part on the outside is worn down and the strong fibers inside are still intact, but I'd like to avoid punching myself in the face while my arrow goes into the neverlands because the loop rips apart. ;-)

I know it's kind of vague to judge that based on a picture, but better than nothing I guess.

As a release I use a normal caliper wrist strap release. The edges aren't sharp or anything, but it's also not top notch so it might be a bit harsh on the loop.









Here's a video of me shooting. As I said, bad quality. I'd just like to know if my way of drawing the bow back might be "wrong" or puts too much tear on the loop.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's done. Don't shoot with it like that.

The way you draw and shoot has nothing to do with the damage to the loop.

Loops shouldn't wear like that. The condition of that loop means that it was damaged. Possibly by a burr on your release or a nick from something else it came in contact with.

Here is where being able to do the work yourself saves you a lot of trouble. A loop is probably the easiest thing to learn to do on a bow. The hard part is finding suitable material. Many years ago I bought a 100' roll. It's definitely a lifetime supply, but I've found other uses for it. That might be a little drastic in your situation, but smaller quantities are available from most shops and on-line suppliers. There are instructions posted here on AT. Download the Nuts & Bolts of Archery from the sticky at the top of the General Discussion forum. It has instructions for loops and a lot more.

The main thing is to figure out why it's damaged. If you don't get that corrected, it will just happen again.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

Ditto. It's only a matter of time before you shoot an arrow at an unintended target and end up punching yourself in the face.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

It is toast, get a new one before you hurt yourself or someone else.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

a loop is super easy to learn to tie, i can replace one in about 2 min if not faster.

lots of instructions on here.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

As said replace it.
It helps to think of D loops as consumables to be replaced at regular intervals, I keep a couple cut to size, ends melted ready for tying in my case.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: looks like that release aid ate it up , 3 weeks OUCH look at the release aid real close.................i would guess it not working right..or it has a sharp edge


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have in excess of 10,000 shots in my current loop.


----------



## GreenFrogman (Nov 10, 2012)

Finq09 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've only got my Hoyt Vector for little over three weeks now and the loop is already showing some massive sing of wear.
> This is my first compound bow and also my first bow I ever shot with a loop, so I've no idea how quickly these things wear down.
> ...


I'm not a coach or anything, but I had the exact same issue so I thought I would chime in and "help". I would bet dollars to donuts you are using a red head release, it shredded three d loops before I switched and the local pro shop said they had seen hundreds that has the same problem. Picked up a different cheap release and had no problems since.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

when you have a release that is that hard on the loop , you should at the very least wax the loop , if you dont have any stringwax 
use a candle and rub it in good , also inspec to see the contac point as you may be able to smooth it up alittle .

TS2


----------

